# Pads and rotors replaced, steering wheel still shakes while braking.



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

Hey everyone, I'm asking this on behalf of my girlfriend and her 2008 Nissan Versa. 

Her steering wheel shakes while under braking. I've already replaced the front rotors and pads, which cured this for only a few days before the shaking came back. The brake fluid was changed a few months ago so I'm a little lost as to why this is still happening. I'll get a chance this weekend to look at the rotors and pads again, just wanted to see if I should be looking at anything else, thanks!


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Golf_kris said:


> Hey everyone, I'm asking this on behalf of my girlfriend and her 2008 Nissan Versa.
> 
> Her steering wheel shakes while under braking. I've already replaced the front rotors and pads, which cured this for only a few days before the shaking came back. The brake fluid was changed a few months ago so I'm a little lost as to why this is still happening. I'll get a chance this weekend to look at the rotors and pads again, just wanted to see if I should be looking at anything else, thanks!


 I would take it in and make sure the wheels and tires are balanced.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

could be from the runout of the front hub/bearings.


----------



## a4edwin (Nov 14, 2010)

check the balljoints


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Did you put the front wheels back on with a torque wrench? Sounds like warped rotors if the vibration only happens when braking. Sounds dumb, but check your tire pressure all around, too.


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

Turns out one of the retaining tabs on the carrier wasn't inserted into it's corresponding loop on the pad. Fine, I re-inserted it and it worked fine for two weeks of her daily commute and an 800 mile road trip and now it's doing the same thing again.  I did put the wheels back on w/ a torque wrench ~90ft/lbs in a cross pattern- only 4 lugs.

She's already in the process of buying a 2011 Golf TDI. I just want to get this fixed if she wants to sell it private party.


----------



## Klaus Daimler (Jul 7, 2012)

try the control arm bushings


----------



## Golf_kris (Dec 2, 2001)

Klaus Daimler said:


> try the control arm bushings


That's possible. But if that were the case, why would the symptoms vanish for 2 weeks of daily driving after reinserting the brake pad retaining clip? We live long distance so I can only spitball this until I go to her place this weekend.


----------

